# looking for shutzhund training/club



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

any shutzhund clubs/training in north jersey, pike county pa or orange county new york? tks all


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

look at the USCA and GSDCA-WDA web sites....there is also an HGH club/trainer that is accepting members (talk to phgsd on this board!)

Lee


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

try nyschutzhund.com - Steve and Ki Hong are great trainers. There is also alpha k9 (Carlos Rojas' club) in New Egypt. Those are the two I know of


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've met both Steve and Ki. They are very good trainers. Joey trained with them when he belonged to my husband's cousin.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Lee! Our HGH club is HGH Club Northeast - Knowlton, NJ
Once we get some new dogs started we will also bring a helper out occasionally, since there is a protection portion of the HGH trial. 

Feel free to contact me via PM or e-mail if you're interested (my address is on the club website).

Meghan


----------

